# No access to computers via vpn



## merid14 (May 31, 2012)

I have a n10 and gnex both on 4.2.1 and when connected to my work vpn IPsec Xauth psk I can't hit anything on the inside. The my network. The my network admin has an iphone which connects and passes tragic just fine. Anyone got any ideas?


----------

